# solutions



## Karinaalv

What that means in Spanish:
In biology percentage solutions are often preferred to molar ones. A 1% solution would have 1g of solute to 100ml of solvent. This would be labelled as a weight/ volume [w/v]percentage solution. For w/w then both solvent and solute would need to be weighed in the required ratios. Volume would accordingly be measured using a measuring cylinder, volumetric flask, pipette or similar. Labels should show what the percentage relationships are.

                      Please, answer my question.


----------



## ILT

En biología es frecuente preferir soluciones percentiles que soluciones molares.  Una solución al 1% tendría 1 g de soluto (sustancia disoluta) por 100 ml de solvente.  Esto sería etiquetado como solución de porcentaje peso/volumen (p/v) .  Para w/w (p/p) entonces tanto el solvente como el soluto (la solución disoluta) deberían ser pesados en las proporciones adecuadas.  Entonces el volumen sería medido utilizando un cilindro para medir, un frasco volumétrico, una pipeta o algo similar.  Las etiquetas deberían mostrar las relaciones porcentuales.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## sergio11

I love translating said:
			
		

> En biología es frecuente preferir soluciones percentiles *que* soluciones molares. Una solución al 1% tendría 1 g de soluto *(sustancia disoluta)* por 100 ml de solvente. Esto sería etiquetado como solución de porcentaje peso/volumen (p/v) . Para w/w (p/p) entonces tanto el solvente como el soluto *(la solución disoluta)* deberían ser pesados en las proporciones adecuadas. Entonces el volumen sería medido utilizando un cilindro para medir, un frasco volumétrico, una pipeta o algo similar. Las etiquetas deberían mostrar las relaciones porcentuales.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT


 
1) Interesante, ILT, pero no me pareció que el texto original hablara de nada *disoluto*. Todo me pareció *decente y en orden.* 

2) ¿Porqué llamas al soluto "sustancia" en una ocasión y "solución" en la otra? En ambos casos es sustancia.

3) Etiqueta y etiquetar no están mal, pero también se puede usar rótulo y rotular. Creo que esto último es más común en estos casos. 

4) ¿Está bien "preferir xx *que* yy"? Suena raro en español.  Creo que se diría preferir algo *a* otra cosa o *sobre* otra cosa.  No recuerdo casos específicos en este momento.

Perdóname por el chiste, pero no pude resistir a "disoluto". Creo que quisiste decir "disuelto".

La traducción está muy bien, y una vez que te convenzas de la decencia de los solutos, tampoco tendrás porqué avergonzarte de ellos.


----------



## saramar

Hola, sólo un comentario,
en química suele ser más común hablar de disoluciones que soluciones, en las que un soluto se haya disuelto en un disolvente (mejor que solvente).
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## sergio11

saramar said:
			
		

> Hola, sólo un comentario,
> en química suele ser más común hablar de disoluciones que soluciones, en las que un soluto se haya disuelto en un disolvente (mejor que solvente).
> Un saludo
> Sara


 
No estaba al tanto de la nomenclatura química moderna.  Perdóname el chiste.  

Pero, ¿estás segura de que eso no es algo regional de una ciudad o incluso una universidad? ¿Es así en todas partes? No te lo pregunto para negarlo, sino por curiosidad, porque a veces se adoptan nomenclaturas no ortodoxas por parte de un grupo de instructores en una cátedra universitaria solamente porque el profesor titular lo ha inventado y lo exige de sus subalternos, no porque sea la nomenclatura generalizada.  Y si esta cátedra utiliza libros de texto escritos o traducidos por sus propios profesores, los estudiantes nunca tienen acceso a la literatura general. 

En Google encontré "disolución" usado como una forma de "solución", pero no encontré "disoluto" usado con ese sentido. 

Por supuesto, yo no he leído nada al respecto en muchísimos años y puede ser que lo que tú dices sea la regla general ahora.  No te lo niego en absoluto.  Lo mío es una pregunta, no una retorsión.


----------



## saramar

Hola Sergio,
lo que yo aprendí en la facultad es que lo que uno obtiene al *disolver* (en castellano desde luego no existe el verbo solver, e incluso en inglés es dissolve) un *soluto *(disoluto es a lo que tu referías antes bromeando, aquí no se añade -di) en un *disolvente *(solvent en inglés, sustancia que disuelve, nunca solvente) es una *disolución* (nos insistían en utilizar esta palabra, al parecer en este caso, en química, solución se quedó obsoleto)

Espero haber solucionado tu duda
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## sergio11

saramar said:
			
		

> Hola Sergio,
> lo que yo aprendí en la facultad es que lo que uno obtiene al *disolver* (en castellano desde luego no existe el verbo solver, e incluso en inglés es dissolve) un *soluto *(disoluto es a lo que tu referías antes bromeando, aquí no se añade -di) en un *disolvente *(solvent en inglés, sustancia que disuelve, nunca solvente) es una *disolución* (nos insistían en utilizar esta palabra, al parecer en este caso, en química, solución se quedó obsoleto)
> 
> *Espero haber solucionado tu duda*
> Un saludo
> Sara


 
Sí, Sara.  Solucionaste (¿o disolucionaste?) mi duda.  

Muchas gracias.

De paso, te cuento que en inglés también existe la palabra "dissolvent", aunque quizá no sea tan usada como "solvent", y no sé si tiene algún matiz distinto en su significado.  Según el diccionario son lo mismo, pero como bien sabes, a veces los diccionarios no dan todos los usos técnicos especializados.  Y el verbo es "dissolve".  Estoy seguro de que ya sabías todo esto; perdóname por la redundancia.


----------



## saramar

Pues gracias por la aclaración, Sergio,
no, no sabía que también existiera dissolvent, siempre he visto solvent. Y lo de disolución / solución es una batalla personal, pero es cierto que tambien se utiliza mucho solución (por ejemplo como forma frmacéutica es mucho más común). Ahora, lo de disoluto o sustancia disoluta (por soluto o sustancia disuelta) creo que realmente está mal utilizado

Y perdoname tu por repetirme, jaja
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## Dirsa

A substance is soluble in a fluid if it dissolves in the fluid. The dissolved substance is called the solute and the dissolving fluid (usually present in excess) is called the solvent, which together form a solution. The process of dissolving is called solvation, or hydration if the solvent is water. 

ojala esto ayude mas


----------



## el_novato

En la escuela de la clase de química solo conozco el agua,  pero veamos que dice el "tumba burros"
*
soluto.*
 
1. adj. Quím. Que está disuelto. U. m. c. s. m. 
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

y  allí les va esto que encontré navegando:

 " La solubilidad es la capacidad que tiene una sustancia para disolverse en otra, la solubilidad de un *soluto *es la cantidad de este."

" ... Disoluciones, en química estas son mezclas homogéneas de dos o más sustancias.
La sustancia presente en mayor cantidad suele recibir el nombre de disolvente, y a la de menor cantidad se le llama *soluto *y es la sustancia disuelta. El *soluto *puede ser un gas, un líquido o un sólido, y el disolvente puede ser también un gas, un líquido o un sólido. El agua con gas es un ejemplo de un gas (dióxido de carbono) disuelto en un líquido (agua). Las mezclas de gases, son disoluciones. Las disoluciones verdaderas se diferencian de las disoluciones coloidales y de las suspensiones en que las partículas del soluto son de tamaño molecular, y se encuentran dispersas entre las moléculas del disolvente. ...  Cuando se añade un soluto a un disolvente, se alteran algunas propiedades físicas del disolvente. ..."

"Se llama soluto a la sustancia minoritaria en una disolución o, en general, a la sustancia de interés."  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soluto



P.D.  No crean que no aprendí por ser *disoluto*, lo que pasa es la química no se me dio.


saludos


----------

